# Blast hits NATO convoy in Afghanistan



## GAP (18 Dec 2006)

*Blast hits NATO convoy in Afghanistan*
Reuters Monday, December 18, 2006; 7:56 AM
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (Reuters) - An explosion struck a NATO convoy in southern Afghanistan on Monday, wounding two soldiers, witnesses and a NATO official said.

The blast occurred in a district of Kandahar province, a bastion of support for the Taliban when the group emerged in the 1990s and the focus of militant attacks since they were driven from power in 2001.

Initial reports indicated two NATO soldiers were wounded and one vehicle was damaged in the blast, an alliance spokesman said.

Police at the scene said the attack was carried out by a suicide car bomber. A Taliban commander, Mulla Hayat Khan, said the insurgents carried out the attack
More on link


----------

